# Honda hrd535 drive



## billsmowers (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi is a repair kit available for the hrd535 roller drive? Details on id plate mzmb8040789 year 1997 as the roller will turn when lifted off the ground just but has no drive when on the ground. The cable is at full adjustment so i have ordered a new cable but i see the shaft drive is wet so looks like a seal may have gone on the drive as well.

Bill


----------



## billsmowers (Mar 21, 2008)

found the problem the rollers are stripped aprox £170 to replace so the mower will be broke for parts

bill


----------

